# Abu Dhabi Security Clearance (Have I set a record?)



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have been waiting 11 months to-date for my security clearance. Have I set a record? 

BTW: The position is (was...?) with the University College at Zayed University.

I was really looking forward to the move.:Cry:


----------

